# Reasonable hotel in NY City



## sfwilshire (Feb 21, 2006)

Your best suggestions, please, for a safe hotel in New York City for three 20yo females in mid-March. They would like to be near Times Square and work modest jobs, so would prefer not to spend a fortune. Tough request, I know.

They are too afraid of getting a questionable place to try Priceline.

Thanks in advance, TUGers.

Sheila


----------



## Avery (Feb 21, 2006)

Sheila,

Check out Travelzoo, I've been some decent offers there and have posted them. The Park Central is fine (adjacent to the Manhattan Club), and sometimes has decent rates. The Affinia-Dumont was also running some good specials; it's on the East side but a fine neighborhood. If I come across anything else I'll let you know.

Avery


----------



## camachinist (Feb 21, 2006)

http://radiocityapartments.com/

On 49th near 7th. TS is about 5 minutes away by foot. 2 subway stations within 2 minutes walk. Clean, simple. Have been there a few times now. Consistent. Wireless internet uses a purchased pass (9.95/24 hrs). I found, if I never logged off or shut off computer, it worked far past 24 hrs. Plenty of restaurants nearby. Theater district adjacent.

We'll be in NYC in October but want to try out the new Marriott Residence Inn on 40th and Ave. Americas. Using points, as rooms are 390/nt during time we'll be there.

Enjoy!

Pat


----------



## Big Matt (Feb 21, 2006)

Courtyard by Marriott near Times Square.


----------



## Blondie (Feb 21, 2006)

My favorite hidden gem is the Salisbury Hotel on W 57th just around the corner from the Manhattan club and about a 10-15 min walk to Times square. Even the standard room with 2 doubles will have a mini fridge and microwave. For three you may want to go with the suite- 2 queens and one sleep sofa. Average size bedroom and a huge living room, 2 tv's, one bathroom. A great find. They have continental breakfast available in the third floor dining room for an additonal $3 per person- or it was last year. We love it there and it has great space and three separate sleeping areas for the three of you. I think you can find it on expedia,travelocity or orbitz. Not sure about prices especially if you are there for St Pattys day. We have gotten a standard room for $119 and the one bedroom suite for $179...


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 22, 2006)

*NYC Salisbury Hotel  Deals*

Sheila,

Check out this link for NYC Salisbury Hotel Deals  


Richard


----------



## sfwilshire (Feb 22, 2006)

Thanks for all the good suggestions. Unfortunately, while I was having a killer day and not able to research for her, my daughter and her friends booked the New Amsterdam for around $200 a night. Do any of you know it?

They can cancel up to some point for a $25 cancellation fee if I can find them something better.

Thanks again for your help.

Sheila


----------

